# Affectionate puppy?



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Can you tell whether a puppy (say, a few weeks before you get to take him/her home) will be very affectionate? Can they show a lap-sitting/cuddling tendency when they're that young or are they mostly concerned with sleep and play?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Honestly, I have yet to meet a Havanese that wasn't affectionate and people oriented. Being a lap dog isn't exactly the same thing. Chihuahuas are usually lap dogs, and it's more often than not resource guarding rather than that they are so affectionate! LOL!

Not sure if you can tell with a young puppy whether they will specifically be a LAP dog, but you can certainly tell which puppies are more laid back and or people oriented. Kodi wasn't particularly laid back, but he was VERY people oriented, and spent our whole first day together saying "Pick me! Pick me!" I was trying VERY hard to be very clinical about picking the "right" puppy, and every time I looked down, there was Kodi on my lap (I was sitting on the floor) staring into my face. It was love at first sight!


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> Honestly, I have yet to meet a Havanese that wasn't affectionate and people oriented. Being a lap dog isn't exactly the same thing. Chihuahuas are usually lap dogs, and it's more often than not resource guarding rather than that they are so affectionate! LOL!
> 
> Not sure if you can tell with a young puppy whether they will specifically be a LAP dog, but you can certainly tell which puppies are more laid back and or people oriented. Kodi wasn't particularly laid back, but he was VERY people oriented, and spent our whole first day together saying "Pick me! Pick me!" I was trying VERY hard to be very clinical about picking the "right" puppy, and every time I looked down, there was Kodi on my lap (I was sitting on the floor) staring into my face. It was love at first sight!


That is so sweet :laugh2: I wish I were able to visit the puppies but I live too far and will be relying on the breeder to choose the "right" puppy for me.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Leo has been a cuddler since the day we brought him home. Rexy was a whirling dervish from the day he came home until he was neutered at 18 months. Now he is a cuddly LAP dog so super sweet and affectionate. Different temperaments early on but basically ended up in the same place!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

We thought we were getting a quiet lap dog when we got a Havanese, but Shama barks more than we'd ever imagined she would (we blame the barky neighborhood dogs), and she doesn't ever climb up onto our laps. She will tolerate being held when she has to, but her preference is to be lying somewhere on the floor or in one of her beds near us. She has gotten very good at letting me brush and comb her while she's on my lap, however. She still hates having her head combed and will paw at her head, messing up what I've just combed and twisted, until the moment when I'm putting in the clip, when she suddenly goes very still. We're still thinking she may become more of a lap dog with age, but we're not holding our breath . . . I'd say the best thing you can do is make it clear to the breeder exactly what you're hoping to get in your Havanese even as you understand that you will love whatever sweet puppy you get!


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> We thought we were getting a quiet lap dog when we got a Havanese, but Shama barks more than we'd ever imagined she would (we blame the barky neighborhood dogs), and she doesn't ever climb up onto our laps. She will tolerate being held when she has to, but her preference is to be lying somewhere on the floor or in one of her beds near us. She has gotten very good at letting me brush and comb her while she's on my lap, however. She still hates having her head combed and will paw at her head, messing up what I've just combed and twisted, until the moment when I'm putting in the clip, when she suddenly goes very still. We're still thinking she may become more of a lap dog with age, but we're not holding our breath . . . I'd say the best thing you can do is make it clear to the breeder exactly what you're hoping to get in your Havanese even as you understand that you will love whatever sweet puppy you get!


Did you meet her before you took her home? Did she seem much different as a young puppy? I will adore my dog no matter what, but because I live in an apartment I am hoping for a quieter, more laid back dog. I will be very clear with my breeder though, on what i'm looking for :grin2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jay_39 said:


> That is so sweet :laugh2: I wish I were able to visit the puppies but I live too far and will be relying on the breeder to choose the "right" puppy for me.


I flew to NC from MA to meet Kodi (and Pixel too... Panda was born only 1 1/2 hours from me). I wouldn't buy a dog without meeting the breeder, seeing how the puppies are raised and meeting at least the dam. (sometimes the sire lives elsewhere) And while I think it's tremendously important to consider the breeder's judgement on whether a certain puppy has the "right" temperament for what I'm looking to do with it, personal connection is also something to be considered.

When I went to meet Kodi's litter, the breeder and I had talked a number of times, and she had kind of "pre-picked" a different puppy for me. (looks wise, pretty close to the same as Kodi) When I was there, SHE saw the connection that quickly developed between Kodi and me too. She agreed completely that Kodi was the "right" pick for me, and had to change all the paperwork she had done ahead of time. 

With Pixel, also, it was a decision we made together. Sometimes that's not possible. Sometimes the breeder wants to hold a specific puppy back for herself, otherwise, ad certain puppy may already be promised to someone else. But I'd STILL want "veto power", if I went to see the puppy and there was something I didn't like about it...


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

jay_39 said:


> Did you meet her before you took her home? Did she seem much different as a young puppy? I will adore my dog no matter what, but because I live in an apartment I am hoping for a quieter, more laid back dog. I will be very clear with my breeder though, on what i'm looking for :grin2:


First, we met our breeder and her dogs to make sure my DH would not have an allergic reaction. At that time, we met the dog who would later give birth to Shama. She was very affectionate and full of energy. Later, we got to visit Shama and her brother when they were two and a half weeks old, five and a half weeks old, and seven weeks old. At the seven-week visit, we conducted our "puppy aptitude tests" and decided we wanted Shama instead of her brother who was much larger than she was but who lay around a lot as opposed to Shama who was always on the go. Then we brought Shama home when she was nine and a half weeks old. Our breeder only lives 90 minutes from us.

Here's a video of Shama's following test:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/f1awbofl2h64n40/4ShamaFollowingTest.MTS?dl=0

Here's her social attraction test:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/znpgzj5r823dk61/3Shama Social Attraction Test.MTS?dl=0

Here she is interacting with a puppy who looks just like her in the mirror:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/koledw9gurhi6g5/1Shama and Mirror.MTS?dl=0


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> First, we met our breeder and her dogs to make sure my DH would not have an allergic reaction. At that time, we met the dog who would later give birth to Shama. She was very affectionate and full of energy. Later, we got to visit Shama and her brother when they were two and a half weeks old, five and a half weeks old, and seven weeks old. At the seven-week visit, we conducted our "puppy aptitude tests" and decided we wanted Shama instead of her brother who was much larger than she was but who lay around a lot as opposed to Shama who was always on the go. Then we brought Shama home when she was nine and a half weeks old. Our breeder only lives 90 minutes from us.


Those videos are so sweet--thanks for posting them!! That's great that your breeder lived so close


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

the pup should always be willing to approach you if you visit the breeder. I believe in nurture being the major player when it comes to being a "lapdog". ST Bernards can be lap dogs. A lot is up to you ... https://www.dogstardaily.com/training/handling-gentling


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

krandall said:


> I flew to NC from MA to meet Kodi (and Pixel too... Panda was born only 1 1/2 hours from me). I wouldn't buy a dog without meeting the breeder, seeing how the puppies are raised and meeting at least the dam. (sometimes the sire lives elsewhere) And while I think it's tremendously important to consider the breeder's judgement on whether a certain puppy has the "right" temperament for what I'm looking to do with it, personal connection is also something to be considered.
> 
> When I went to meet Kodi's litter, the breeder and I had talked a number of times, and she had kind of "pre-picked" a different puppy for me. (looks wise, pretty close to the same as Kodi) When I was there, SHE saw the connection that quickly developed between Kodi and me too. She agreed completely that Kodi was the "right" pick for me, and had to change all the paperwork she had done ahead of time.
> 
> With Pixel, also, it was a decision we made together. Sometimes that's not possible. Sometimes the breeder wants to hold a specific puppy back for herself, otherwise, ad certain puppy may already be promised to someone else. But I'd STILL want "veto power", if I went to see the puppy and there was something I didn't like about it...


I totally agree with you! My husband and I were able to view the litter online and made a selection, with the help of the Breeder. When the puppies were old enough for us to visit, the one we had chosen was extremely timid and our KC stood there looking at us so sweetly. When I picked him up and held him, he was so content. I held him in my arms on his back and petted his tummy and that was it! We absolutely love him and he is the dog I prayed for.

https://ios.pitapata.com/view.php/af2bec47fa170e848ee755cb2af0a5f2/1/4/17.png Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> Honestly, I have yet to meet a Havanese that wasn't affectionate and people oriented. Kodi wasn't particularly laid back, but he was VERY people oriented, and spent our whole first day together saying "Pick me! Pick me!" I was trying VERY hard to be very clinical about picking the "right" puppy, and every time I looked down, there was Kodi on my lap (I was sitting on the floor) staring into my face. It was love at first sight!


For me, too, I loved Kodi at first sight.

I believe mine are lap dogs... as long as you measure time in the lap in seconds. Though at the end of the day when especially tired, they can be very lap oriented.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> For me, too, I loved Kodi at first sight.
> 
> I believe mine are lap dogs... as long as you measure time in the lap in seconds. Though at the end of the day when especially tired, they can be very lap oriented.


Kodi is a lover, for sure! He'd love you too if he met you... He's and "equal opportunity lover".


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> Kodi is a lover, for sure! He'd love you too if he met you... He's and "equal opportunity lover".


He is very lucky not to be a human female. We have to be picky.:x


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*lap dogs*



davetgabby said:


> the pup should always be willing to approach you if you visit the breeder. I believe in nurture being the major player when it comes to being a "lapdog". ST Bernards can be lap dogs. A lot is up to you ... https://www.dogstardaily.com/training/handling-gentling


I had a 38 pound Dalmatian who was more of a lap dog than Perry is . That being said, Perry is somewhere in the middle. He likes to be in my lap occasionally, but he's more usually lying next to me or (when he's not on restriction) on the floor where he can see me.


----------



## blevyva (Mar 31, 2016)

Loki is the very definition of lap dog. He will do everything possible to sit in my lap. When we play fetch, I sit on the floor, throw the toy, he runs back with it and climbs on my lap to chew on it before giving it to me to throw again. He gets up on the sofa and will push whatever I have in my hands - book, paper, tablet, laptop out of the way to lay down. I have to rearrange to accommodate him. When I really don't want him in my lap, he will sit on top of the sofa with his head on my shoulder. 

He will sit in my husband's lap if he is sitting and I am not. He likes to sit in Marc's lap with his head on the chair arm and watch while I cook. He has the best of all worlds - I am within eyesight and he is lap sitting.

But I am not sure I would have known that when I picked him from the breeder. He was going to be alone during the day when we work so I wanted a more independent puppy. When I played with the puppies, he would come say hello but then wander off - he was the one going around the baby gates by going under the sofa and then appearing on the other side of the gate looking like "see what I did". Then he would come back and snuggle. I couldn't be happier with him now - he doesn't have separation anxiety (and I can watch him play with his toys on the camera or sleep when we are gone) but he is also a super cuddly mama's boy.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

When we first saw Rollo at the breeders he was reserved, didn't really want to come to close, his sister shrank back in the pen and was more than reserved. Took Rollo quite a few weeks to settle in but now he is like a shadow. He will sit on my lap, especially if he wants to chew at something. He is very very affectionate and has lost all fear of people and other dogs which can also have its downside, he thinks everyone will love him - they usually do  He has never shown any sign of aggression whatsoever to anyone or anything. Doesn't bark very much except at the postman and then it's because he wants to play with him. Postman always makes a great fuss of him.

Before he was neutered he went through a hump the leg stage with anyone new coming into the house, overexcitement. This habit seems to be stopping now however, thank goodness. 

All in all Rollo is a very loving little boy if a bit wilful and naughty at times, but then he is only 10 months and training is on going.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Loved Shama trying to reach her mirror friend!

Just be careful. Instead of a lap dog you could get a chest dog. When I first brought Henry home, he was tiny and I'd hold him up on my chest when I was putting his harness on and off. I have a bad back and leaning down that far was tricky. So fiddling with those little catches and ensuring I didn't catch any stray hairs in them was easier holding him up against me. 

Now of course he's 11 1/2 pounds but he comes up on the sofa and instead of climbing onto my lap, he climbs onto my chest and tries to tuck himself under my chin. So much for seeing my book or the screen - it's solid Havanese.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> Loved Shama trying to reach her mirror friend!
> 
> Just be careful. Instead of a lap dog you could get a chest dog. When I first brought Henry home, he was tiny and I'd hold him up on my chest when I was putting his harness on and off. I have a bad back and leaning down that far was tricky. So fiddling with those little catches and ensuring I didn't catch any stray hairs in them was easier holding him up against me.
> 
> Now of course he's 11 1/2 pounds but he comes up on the sofa and instead of climbing onto my lap, he climbs onto my chest and tries to tuck himself under my chin. So much for seeing my book or the screen - it's solid Havanese.


Yeah, well with ours, I think it's deliberate. They do NOT like "sharing" us with an iPad or book! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Here's my only "lap dog". They are all sweet and loving, and all love to cuddle on the bed or on the couch. But they never initiate "lap time". Panda comes about twice a day, and NEEDS to get up in my lap. She will snuggle there for 20 minutes or so, then she's off about her business again.


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

blevyva said:


> But I am not sure I would have known that when I picked him from the breeder. He was going to be alone during the day when we work so I wanted a more independent puppy. When I played with the puppies, he would come say hello but then wander off - he was the one going around the baby gates by going under the sofa and then appearing on the other side of the gate looking like "see what I did". Then he would come back and snuggle. I couldn't be happier with him now - he doesn't have separation anxiety (and I can watch him play with his toys on the camera or sleep when we are gone) but he is also a super cuddly mama's boy.


That's so interesting--that he seemed a bit different at the breeder's. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> Here's my only "lap dog". They are all sweet and loving, and all love to cuddle on the bed or on the couch. But they never initiate "lap time". Panda comes about twice a day, and NEEDS to get up in my lap. She will snuggle there for 20 minutes or so, then she's off about her business again.


Very sweet


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

Val said:


> When we first saw Rollo at the breeders he was reserved, didn't really want to come to close, his sister shrank back in the pen and was more than reserved. Took Rollo quite a few weeks to settle in but now he is like a shadow. He will sit on my lap, especially if he wants to chew at something. He is very very affectionate and has lost all fear of people and other dogs which can also have its downside, he thinks everyone will love him - they usually do  He has never shown any sign of aggression whatsoever to anyone or anything. Doesn't bark very much except at the postman and then it's because he wants to play with him. Postman always makes a great fuss of him.
> 
> Before he was neutered he went through a hump the leg stage with anyone new coming into the house, overexcitement. This habit seems to be stopping now however, thank goodness.
> 
> All in all Rollo is a very loving little boy if a bit wilful and naughty at times, but then he is only 10 months and training is on going.


That's good to know--that even a puppy that seems shy or reserved at the breeders won't necessarily be that way when he gets to his new home and settles in.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*sharing*



krandall said:


> Yeah, well with ours, I think it's deliberate. They do NOT like "sharing" us with an iPad or book! LOL!


Exactly! Perry does have his cuddle times, but the times he most wants to be in the lap is when there are other things there! The rest of the time I need to pick him up and put him in my lap (when he's getting too zoomie on the couch especially) as it can calm him down, but if I'm working on my laptop THAT is when he actually wants to be on my lap on his own volition.

Perry is also a bit like Panda in that he's not a long-term cuddler. When he chooses (or even morning/ evening cuddle time) there's a time limit to it.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

So, this is an early morning pose - this morning. Not so much sitting on a lap as draping across it as usual. Rollo is looking a bit dishevelled as last night he went and rolled in some fox poo in the garden. Had to give him a quick bath and get him dried before bed - no time for a brushing


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jay_39 said:


> That's good to know--that even a puppy that seems shy or reserved at the breeders won't necessarily be that way when he gets to his new home and settles in.


I wouldn't count on it, though. Properly raise puppies with a good Havanese temperament should NOT be shy or reserved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## jay_39 (Sep 1, 2017)

krandall said:


> I wouldn't count on it, though. Properly raise puppies with a good Havanese temperament should NOT be shy or reserved.


Oh, I definitely won't! "Not shy or skittish" is still going to be at the top of my list--I'm not taking any chances  Thankfully, I do know that my breeders dogs are all of sound and happy temperament.


----------



## Val (Aug 4, 2017)

krandall said:


> I wouldn't count on it, though. Properly raise puppies with a good Havanese temperament should NOT be shy or reserved.


You are right and for a while I thought I had made a big mistake with Rollo. I got him because I felt sorry for him, which is not really the way to go. Apparently, someone had said they would have him and then backed out of the deal. He was 14 weeks and not at all socialised when I brought him home. But when I saw him, he stood at one end of the room, I stood at the other, we looked at each other and I fell in love with a little brown bundle. He was/is hard work, but we are getting there and I wouldn't be without him now.

I made sure I introduced him to as many people, dogs and situations as I could as quickly as I could. Very timid at first, but as the weeks went by he got bolder and bolder and now he just bounces along happy with everything in his life, although I would like him to be a bit calmer around other dogs as he strains at the leash to play with them when we are out. Play bows are his speciality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jay_39 said:


> Oh, I definitely won't! "Not shy or skittish" is still going to be at the top of my list--I'm not taking any chances  Thankfully, I do know that my breeders dogs are all of sound and happy temperament.


Good. Normally, the "problem" with a litter of well-socialized Havanese puppies is that they will want to "mug" you, unless TOTALLY involved in play with their siblings.  The difference between puppies should be subtle, and require careful observation.

It's still worth DOING that kind of observation if you have specific desires (like a dog for performance sports vs. a "lap dog" to be used as a therapy dog) but also keep in mind that when you meet a litter once (or even a couple of times) you are seeing a "snap shot" of behavior. If a puppy is a little less energetic on one occasion, it might mean that he is sleepy, or has a bit of an upset tummy. If the breeder tells you, yes, this is the quiet, laid-back boy in the group all the time, that is something you can better hang your hat on.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I think if a puppy started out shy and reserved it is always their nature. Zelda was a shy/reserve puppy when I met her (she was pre-picked). All puppies were already spoken for. When we go pick her up she never approach us, not also not acting scared and run away. Mom is also pretty quiet, not greeting us but not avoiding us either, mostly eye us and what we are doing to her puppy.

Zelda stayed a reserved dog for a LONG time. After she got home she's perfectly find with our family, but when we go out she'd never approach any stranger (and scared of dogs unless they ignore her). She's stand about 2 feet away from any stranger and watch. If they reach for her she'd back up and stay that distance again. Even at our first obedience class (8 mo) she wouldn't take treat from the instructor.

After the second basic obedience she's started to let the instructor feed her. After agility classes (1 year ish) she gained more confident and will let people pet her but still don't initiate enthusiastic contact with people. She's a cautious dog by nature.

When I wanted a second havanese I told the breeder I want an outgoing dog. Link is just that. There's nothing he doesn't love and nothing fazed him. He is also more a touchy dog. He loves resting his head of people and likes sleep on people sometimes. He's also one that'd jump on my lap and get his people time and the leave later. Zelda is more of a lie down next to you dog.

But Link's outgoing-ness completely changed Zelda and really rubbed off on her. She's now as eager as Link to go up to any stranger (just daintier about it). I suppose 3 years of agility helped also. She's almost a completely different dog from her first year. Link on the other hand never changed

I am wondering if I "trained" the cuddles from them. I so wanted to cuddle with them all the time when they were puppies, but was afraid they'd become too attached and wont be able to be left alone. So we didn't cuddle a lot. When they were out of the puppy pen it was play time and grooming practice, and I never let them sleep on me. Just makes me wonder.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it is really a combination of "nature and nurture". It doesn't always work, but a more outgoing dog CAN pull a shy one out. We've seen the same with Pixel, who can be a little shy. When we got Panda, who is TOTALLY "out there", she gave Pix more confidence too.


----------

